# Tracing liver chestnut mare



## shirerosie (15 October 2017)

This is a long shot but fingers crossed someone will be able to help. I am trying to trace an old horse just to find out hows she doing and what she is up to. she's a mare and is called Tolcarne Tansy but we called her Tansy for short. She is liver chestnut with no socks and no marks on her face, just full over liver chestnut. She was born on 24th July 1998, making her about 19yrs now, and is 16hh. We sold her to a riding stables called Finlake (Chudleigh, Newton Abbot) and they sold her onto a lady who we never really knew anything about, but she used Tansy for hacking with her daughter and her pony as far as I know. She is passported with Sports Horse Breeding Of Great Britain. I have search her up on their website and found her but that's where it ends.

Please help and get in touch with anything.


----------



## Leo Walker (15 October 2017)

Never mind, just seen you said she had no socks! 

However I would drop this person a message, as they seem to have owned and competed her at one point:

https://www.facebook.com/naomi.huntly


----------

